# How to make use of additional Keys on Toshiba Notebook ?

## Troggy

Hi there !

I got my Toshiba Satellite 2410 Notebook running well under Linux now and got to the point where my only reason for booting Windows is Photoshop and some games. But I still don't know how to make use of all the additional keys which are accessed through ACPI I think (I am not that much into that matter   :Rolling Eyes:  ). All howtos I found about installing Linux on my machine were using kernels <2.4.20 without the 2.5 ACPI backport and therefore using APM only or saying something like "additional keys will work yeah whatever". But I'd really like to use the keys (for adjusting LCD brightness, activating TV-Out, etc.)

Could anyone please tell me how to do  this ?

Greetz

 Troggy

----------

## Podilarius

Well I recommend you try here

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/

and I suspect you have already been here but I strongly recommend it if you have not 

http://www.buzzard.org.uk/toshiba/

as it provides a few very useful utilities for the Toshiba laptop including hotkey support for all those tasty function keys  :Wink: 

----------

## Troggy

I was already on both pages - I have the Toshiba linux utils installed though when I start them they keep throwing error messages at me and do basically nothing. Maybe I forgot something ? I'm using gs-sources 2.4.21rc8 have ACPI in the kernel including toshiba laptop extras, and APM is deactivated.

Greetz

 Troggy

----------

## soulwarrior

Myabe you are also interested in:

lineak, http://lineak.sourceforge.net/.

(linux support for Easy Access and Internet Keyboards)

Helps you assign tasks to certain keys on your laptop or internet keyboard.

----------

## Troggy

HAH ! Found a Python script which assigns the key somewhere on the net ! Works at least for the important keys (adjust lcd brightness...) so I'll stick with it until I find something better.

Greetz

 Troggy

----------

## Red Nalie

 *Troggy wrote:*   

> HAH ! Found a Python script which assigns the key somewhere on the net ! Works at least for the important keys (adjust lcd brightness...) so I'll stick with it until I find something better.
> 
> Greetz
> 
>  Troggy

 

Look Mr. wiseguy, might be helpfull to give us a link to that script?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Troggy

Hmm......

Hmmmmmm......

Hmmmmmmmmmmm......

OK ! 

http://memebeam.org/free-software/toshiba_misc/libretto-hotkeys  :Very Happy: 

Greetz

 Troggy

----------

## grant.mcdorman

You could also try configuring Xkb to an appropriate layout; the Toshiba Satellite S3000 probably has the same layout. The keyboard name is toshiba_s3000. This means, for a temporary test, you'd do 

```
setxkbmap -model toshiba_s3000 -option inet
```

 Or, permanently in /etc/X11/XF86Config, change the section 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "keyboard"

```

 to have 

```

    Option "XkbModel" "toshiba_s3000"

    Option "XkbOptions"  "inet"

```

(See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51558 for similar settings for a Logitech keyboard).

----------

## Troggy

The Xkbmap does nothing, but thanks anyway. I'm fine for now with the python script.

Greetz

 Troggy

----------

## paolo

I'm also searching for something to handle the hotkeys.

The best would be having acpid managing /proc/acpi/toshiba/* files.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## grant.mcdorman

 *paolo wrote:*   

> I'm also searching for something to handle the hotkeys.
> 
> The best would be having acpid managing /proc/acpi/toshiba/* files.
> 
> ByEZz,
> ...

 

I don't think the keyboard keys show up there, although I could be wrong. Certainly, under X, they have unique IDs (keycodes if not keysyms).

----------

## Brooks

You could always try emerging "acme".  It works great on my centrino.

----------

## paolo

 *grant.mcdorman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't think the keyboard keys show up there, although I could be wrong. Certainly, under X, they have unique IDs (keycodes if not keysyms).

 

The keyboard keys show in /proc/apci/toshiba/hot_keys.

I have to tell acpid to look this file but the key events format in that file is different form /proc/acpi/event format, so will be a little tricky using it with this demon.

Let's try acme but it is a Gnome program...

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## paolo

Hi guys,

let's give a try to [ur=http://fnfx.sourceforge.net/l]FnFx[/url] to handle Fn-Keys.

Paolo

----------

